# Sprinkler Head Options!



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

I've been doing a fair amount of research regarding sprinkler heads and by far it seems the Hunter MP Rotators are the favored head. Just for discussion sake, what other heads have others used that they like or don't like? I currently have 2 Rainbird 32SA spike sprinklers and actually like how they work and put water down, now I have no clue if these are bottom of the barrel cheap heads or not. Just looking for insight as I continue to research my future sprinkler system!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

MP Rotators are great (I have them), but I wouldn't say they are the best for all applications. I think rotors, traditional sprays and MP Rotators all have their own strengths/weaknesses, and each have a niche in good irrigation system design.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I have 10 sprinkler zones. All the zones I have are rotors except for the one zone I added this last spring which has MP Rotators. I very much dislike the rotor zones. The spraying is inconsistent,

My favorite sprinkler heads are the traditional sprays. You have to use a lot more of the traditional sprays because they do not spray as far. They put out a lot of water very quickly and seem to spray more consistently with all the external factors involved such as wind. They get a bad rap because they are not "water wise" but if your going to be putting down an inch of water per week anyway then just put down and inch of water. It takes way less time to irrigate. If it aint broke dont fix it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Like Ware said, they all have pros/cons. The size of the lawn and shape does influence this quite a lot. The MPs also aid clay soils/slopes since the precipitation rate is lower it gives the soil more time to absorb before runoff or puddles.


----------



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

Think I'll order up some Hunter spray heads and a couple PGP rotors to dink around with and see how I like them. Kinda want to stick with hunter as I like how all there stuff flows together and the ability to purchase the PRS 30/40s allow you to really fine tune all their heads to exactly how you want it

Ps the wife thinks I'm nuts with all my hoses and sprinklers scattered around the yard, neighbors probably do to but who cares about them!


----------



## thinair (Oct 12, 2017)

I switched from pop ups to MP Rotators. Great results. Less wasted water. more efficient.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I have been trying out the Hunter PGP rotors, and picked up 2 of the Hunter MP Rotators. I've been doing a frankenstein irrigation system, giving them a few tries on different portions of the yard. I did find out that 3 of the PGP rotors are enough to cover one side of my yard, running off of one garden hose with them in series. The flexibility of being able to change the rate of delivery is nice, as well as the ability to use the standard throw, or the low-angle throw. I'll post some pictures after I get done running my drip line irrigation to the shrubs and the new flowerbed today.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have Hunter PGP rotors in my system and the do a great job on my lawn. Like others have said it think it all depends on your situation. The good thing with the PGP's are that they can cover a large area with few heads and you can adjust your output with the various nozzles they offer. I have 2 Hunter I-20's that I have bought but have yet to install them to see how they perform.


----------



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

I have 2 PGP Ultras on spikes right now, well did, put all my sprinklers away for the year! We've FINALLY been getting a fair amount of rain! I really like all the hunter heads I've tried(sprays, rotators, and rotors). I just have to decide for sure how I'm proceeding, I may modify my portable system a bit next year and then do a system or do part of the system. I thought I had the yard the way I want, but I may do some more bed work and plant some more trees next fall, so I may just use my portable heads again next year, but who knows I change my mind a lot!!


----------

